# What's the most profound realization you've had?



## Pale_knight (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember coming across a life-tip suggesting to hold your most profound realization about life in conscious thought as often as you can, and to live life in accordance with this thought. My most profound thought has been to live my life in a constant state of wonder and discovery, because a plateaued life consists of fear of growth and personal achievement. Whats your most profound realization?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I think I have an epiphony almost everyday...

Today I have profoundly realized that people are generally good and I don't _have_ to do anything... Unfortunately I still want to do everything though









Here are some more:
You don't have to be the best or be perfect.
Everyday doesn't have to have a monumental achievement or discovery
You are a lot stronger than you think you are
Assumptions are misleading and dangerous.
It's ok to change your mind
You don't have to know everything
It's better to mess-up than to not try

Hmm I could go on...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoy the simple pleasures in life; A cup of tea/coffee, the Sunrise/Sunset, the company of a friend, family, a pet or even yourself.

Enjoy the weather, cold or hot, rain sun or snow. Because I remember when it was Summer, it was too hot, and I wished for Winter. And then when Winter came, it was too cold and I wished for Summer again. So I thought to myself, this is the Heat I was wishing for. And this was the Cold I was wishing for.

We're all human, we make mistakes.

You can do anything you set your mind to.

Smile, Laugh & Love.


----------



## Fearthainn (Feb 19, 2009)

When you let go of something, an intense feeling of peace follows.

Now to stop thinking about why I should let go...


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

To be kinder and gentler to yourself. To not need the validation of the masses. To really set goals for yourself.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)




----------

